# Shaking, needy, panting, not lethargic



## BentleysMama (Dec 26, 2012)

Bentley started shaking and panting this afternoon, tail down. He is still active, but needy. He played outside today while I worked in my courtyard. He did get wet and muddy, it is very warm here, 90's. I repotted some herbs and he did try to get some oregano, but I didn't encourage it. 

My husband thinks maybe his tummy is bothering him. He has been inside for hours now, nice a cool. 

I'm not sure what's gotten into him or if I should worry. He had a long nap earlier, and not is laying next to me under a blanket.

What causes these symptoms: panting, shaking, tail down, not lethargic, a bit needy.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Could it be possible that he ate something while in the garden....something you were plainting or cleaning? Sounds like it could be that.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Panting and shaking are often from some sort of pain, including GI upset, but it can also be something far more serious, such as getting into something toxic. How is he doing now? If he doesn't show improvement, you should consider getting him to an ER vet.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

When Ozzie was shaking and panting it turned out to be an allergic reaction...keep a close eye on Bentley and take him to the vet/ER if symptoms don't get better, IMO 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Zooey acts that way if she hears a noise she's afraid of--fireworks, cars backfiring, etc. Could anything have spooked Bentley? I hope it's as simple as that and that he's not in pain. When in doubt, check it out.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Ray behaved that way a few times. The first time on a very hot day...I think he was going into heat exhaustion. We wet him and he soon recovered. He did it again a few other times, I finally figured out that when a cross breeze cause a door to slam with a loud noise that he was scared.

He could be sick, but if there are no signs of illness, he may have just been frightened...or upset by the heat.


----------



## CtPryncess (Apr 28, 2013)

Poochie gets that way when she isn't feeling well. It usually when her stomach is upset. I would suggest a lil bit of Pepto Bismal and keep a close eye on him.


----------



## BentleysMama (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you everyone. Bentley was all better after a nap next to me under a blanket. He is fine today too. I appreciate all the responses. I am new to dogs, so sometimes I do tend to be overly worried when something doesn't seem right.

I agree it probably was his tummy and likely something he got into while outside with me. Thankfully it didn't turn out to be anything serious.


----------



## CtPryncess (Apr 28, 2013)

Sleeping under the blanket must be a Maltese thing cuz Poochie luvs doing that as well.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Glad to hear he is all right now. Mommys always worry***
*Don't we.*
*Have a great Day* Nickee & Yogi**


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great news Bentley is better!! :aktion033:


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

:chili::rockon::rockon: *We are glad to hear that!!!!*


----------

